# BMW Announces 2015 Price Increase for Certain Models in the US



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

*X5 Price increases*

In the past some price increases have been offset by making some options / features '_standard_'. Any indication that is the case with these specific MSRP increases?


----------

